# Meter por el culo



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ragazzi, spero che questo thread non venga cancellato visto che quello che vi chiedo è una cosa che mi trovo (giuro) nel testo giudiziario che mi hanno chiesto di tradurre verso l'italiano.

Se trata de una declaración ante el juez y la denunciante muestra un mensaje de móvil que dice (tra altre cose orribili): *ERES UNA MALA MUJER, QUE TE LA META POR EL CULO UN NEGRO.*

Grazie, amici, e so che la mia non e una bella domanda, ma...


----------



## Neuromante

Mira:
Haz una cosa. Marca toda la parte desagradable, habre el panel con los colores de texto y pásalo a blanco. Después advierte que para poder leer el texto censurado se debe pasar la flecha del cursor por encima mientras mantienen pulsado el botón primario. Hazlo justo aquí debajo para una opción de traducción.

Che ti incule un nero

¿Ves? Lo aprendí en un foro de comic donde suelen adelantar noticias que muchos foreros preferirían esperar a leer en papel (Sin comentarios)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, carissimo: noi traduttori non lavoriamo sempre con dei bei testi...

Un saludo a las islas afortunadas.


----------



## Cristina.

Che ti incule un nero non ha senso, è un calco dello spagnolo.
Vai a farti inculare da un negro! 
Petons des de Madrizzzz!


----------



## traduttrice

Son d'accordo con Cristina!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, ragazze...


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, es como dice Cristina.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Così l'ho scritto... Grazie, ragazze!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Ormai è tardi, però giusto per dire che spesso questi "auspici", diciamo così, si fanno con il congiuntivo.
Di solito - per quel che mi riguarda almeno - le sento con l'imperfetto, però potrebbe andare anche con il presente.
Per cui, nel nostro esempio, si direbbe:
- che ti  inculasse / inculi

O in altre frasi, magari scherzose e non volgari:
- che ti lasciasse! (sottointeso, la ragazza o il ragazzo)
- che ti bucassero le gomme (della macchina)!
ecc.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, Dottore! Hai visto che cose mi danno da tradurre?


----------



## xeneize

Lo que dice Linden está bien, pero es más usual en el sur, creo.
En Sicilia se dice muuuucho así, y en Cerdeña también, pero sin el imperfecto.
Acá se diría "chissà che t'inculi un negro".
Igual, no tengo ni idea si se usa en el continente.



> Un saludo a las islas afortunadas


.

ejm....


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, ragazzi. Io pero non dirò mai queste cose bruttissime... Maledette traduzioni!


----------



## irene.acler

DrLindenbrock said:


> Ormai è tardi, però giusto per dire che spesso questi "auspici", diciamo così, si fanno con il congiuntivo.
> Di solito - per quel che mi riguarda almeno - le sento con l'imperfetto, però potrebbe andare anche con il presente.
> Per cui, nel nostro esempio, si direbbe:
> - che ti  inculasse / inculi
> 
> O in altre frasi, magari scherzose e non volgari:
> - che ti lasciasse! (sottointeso, la ragazza o il ragazzo)
> - che ti bucassero le gomme (della macchina)!
> ecc.


 
Ciao!
Devo dire che qui dalle mie parti non si usa mai il congiuntivo imperfetto..con il presente già di più!


----------



## freakit

Ciao!
Dalle mie parti si direbbe: 
"Sei una troia, che ti s'inculi un negro!"

He subrayado en blanco, jeje


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hm, la nostra pluridiversità linguistica si esalta in questo genere di cose...


----------

